# Citrulline Malate



## PushAndPull (Jul 28, 2012)

Never see anyone post that they use this stuff. Maybe i'm just a placebo head but I love this shit. I take 6g about 45 minutes pre-workout. It definitely helps with endurance/energy and the pumps are crazy. Surprised more people don't use it.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 28, 2012)

precursor to arginine and helps NO production. Also helpful with your immune system.


----------



## jwa (Jul 29, 2012)

Big fan myself. This and some agmatine pre wo are a sweet duo for pumps.


----------



## brundel (Jul 29, 2012)

I use it pre workout. Its good stuff.
6g is alot though.
I mix 2g citrulline
1.5 beta alanine
5g mixed creatines.

Used to add 200 caffeine and 30mg methylhexanamine but after the cardiac arrest Im steering away from stims.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 30, 2012)

jwa said:


> Big fan myself. This and some agmatine pre wo are a sweet duo for pumps.



Nice, was thinking of trying agmatine.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 30, 2012)

brundel said:


> I use it pre workout. Its good stuff.
> 6g is alot though.
> I mix 2g citrulline
> 1.5 beta alanine
> ...



I never had a cardiac arrest, but I also try to steer away from stims. The most i'll use these days is 200 caffeine.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 30, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Never see anyone post that they use this stuff. Maybe i'm just a placebo head but I love this shit. I take 6g about 45 minutes pre-workout. It definitely helps with endurance/energy and the pumps are crazy. Surprised more people don't use it.


I us eit at 1-3g myself also. but i felt i got/get more from ALCAR, but Taurine, ALCAR and this is a good combo (i take daily)


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 30, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I us eit at 1-3g myself also. but i felt i got/get more from ALCAR, but Taurine, ALCAR and this is a good combo (i take daily)



I just got 400g of taurine. Going to add 2-3g of it pre-workout, and see how it goes.


----------



## brundel (Jul 30, 2012)

Im surprised more people dont just buy pre made pre workout drinks.

Why is this? I really want to know.
Maybe Ill make one that is better. I can do a leaded and unleaded version.

I make my own because...well because I can and all the other ones suck ass.


Really.....5g scoop and there are 30 ingredients....many of which require multi gram doses?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't buy pre-made because most are over stimed, and at least 25 of the 30 ingredients are worthless and the others are underdosed, except for the stims of course. I like to know exactly what i'm taking, the amount i'm taking, and what's actually working.


----------



## brundel (Jul 30, 2012)

Exactly.....
Basically your paying for filler ......
NONE of the ingredients except caffeine is there is usable amounts.

Expect this to change in the near future


----------



## blergs. (Jul 30, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> I just got 400g of taurine. Going to add 2-3g of it pre-workout, and see how it goes.



I would take atleast1g ed even on non-workout days. Its GREAT for the mind and body


----------



## blergs. (Jul 30, 2012)

brundel said:


> Exactly.....
> Basically your paying for filler ......
> NONE of the ingredients except caffeine is there is usable amounts.
> 
> Expect this to change in the near future



well put!

I have my premade pre-wo, but then i have my daily drink for life and energy which stims is not a partof unless I want to add it.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 30, 2012)

My homemade pre has always been
5g creatine
5g bcaa
~3g beta alanine
5g glutamine

I should add in some Citrulline Malate.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 30, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I would take atleast1g ed even on non-workout days. Its GREAT for the mind and body



Gonna go with your suggestion.  
I will take 2g daily, except on days I workout then i'll take 3g pre-workout.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 30, 2012)

brundel said:


> Exactly.....
> Basically your paying for filler ......
> NONE of the ingredients except caffeine is there is usable amounts.
> 
> Expect this to change in the near future



As long as there is no proprietary blend, I'll be interested.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 30, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> My homemade pre has always been
> 5g creatine
> 5g bcaa
> ~3g beta alanine
> ...



I would dose it high at 6g. That's the only time it helped me with endurance/energy, but it still gave me a pump at lower doses.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 9, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Nice, was thinking of trying agmatine.



agmatine is the real deal. sick pumps from it. i usually go with 1g into my pre. lol my fiance loves it too. she's like "babe look at my vein!" now she loves arm day...


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 9, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> As long as there is no proprietary blend, I'll be interested.



+1


----------



## blergs. (Aug 9, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Gonna go with your suggestion.
> I will take 2g daily, except on days I workout then i'll take 3g pre-workout.



been doing it for years, I think it helps with boring tasks (mind) and workouts.  add in 100-200mg caff,2g citrulline and 2g ALCAR talk about being ready to work or work out! 

Hope you find it to help you


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2012)

brundel said:


> Exactly.....
> Basically your paying for filler ......
> NONE of the ingredients except caffeine is there is usable amounts.
> 
> Expect this to change in the near future



Do it, I'll buy it and as a placebo skeptic give you an honest review


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 9, 2012)

blergs. said:


> been doing it for years, I think it helps with boring tasks (mind) and workouts.  add in 100-200mg caff,2g citrulline and 2g ALCAR talk about being ready to work or work out!
> 
> Hope you find it to help you



I love the taurine, it's going to be a staple. I didn't notice any difference between the 3g and 2g dose, so now I just stick with the 2g. I've tried different doses of citrulline malate and found the 6g to be the best. I take the citrulline malate about 45 minutes before working out, seems to work better. I take 2g taurine and 200 mg caffeine right before I start training, and by the time I've finished warming up they've kicked in. 200mg of caffeine isn't much for me so there's no crash. Going to try the ALCAR next.


----------

